# razor-admin: Command not found.



## lan2810 (Sep 8, 2011)

hi, first of all i am new to FreeBSD and it is very interesting to learn its CLI.. 
im doing mail server project running on FreeBSD server for my final year faculty project..
so far i have no problem in installing and configuring FreeBSD server and the 3rd party apps..
but after i successfully install spamassassin 3.3.2 and DCC, i can't proceed to the configuration..here's are the error after i execute the command:



```
# razor-admin -home=/var/spool/spamd/.razor -create
razor-admin: Command not found.
```


i have successfully updated the port collections and installed apache 2.2.20, courier - authlib 0.63.0, php 5.3.8, postfix smtp server 2.8.4 and COURIER â€“ IMAP SERVER 4.9.3..Now im stuck with spamassassin..can i skip spamassassin configuration and proceed to installing procmail & squirrelmail.? any help is appreciated..sorry for my bad english.. 

Regard
Zoe


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2011)

Depending on your shell, run either [cmd=]hash -r[/cmd] or [cmd=]rehash[/cmd] This will find the newly installed binaries.


----------



## lan2810 (Sep 8, 2011)

thx for your reply..i did rehash after the installation but still, i receive the same error..i reboot my server and again, same error occur..should i reinstall spammassassin? btw, my freebsd server is running on virtual pc, does that effect or cause the error to occur?

Zoe


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 8, 2011)

> thx for your reply..i did rehash after the installation but still, i receive the same error..i reboot my server and again, same error occur..should i reinstall spammassassin? btw, my freebsd server is running on virtual pc, does that effect or cause the error to occur?
> 
> Zoe


It has nothing to do with virtual machine or not. In any other case you should try:
`$ find /usr/local -name 'razor-admin*'` or `$ locate razor-admin`to find needed binary if it was installed.
But in this one I do not see the razor-admin binary in mail/spmfilter-spamassassin port. It is actually in mail/razor-agents/ port.

For checking if the file is inside of the package, you should look for pkg-plist file inside of the port directory and grep it like:
`$ grep needed-filename pkg-plist-filename`.
For finding where the binary is you could try:
`$ find /usr/ports -name 'pkg-plist' -exec grep -H filename {} \;`

Have a nice time learning!


----------



## lan2810 (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry, i forgot to tell u guys that this post can be closed..and thx for the support..somehow i have solve the problem..i reinstall everything and it goes well..i probably missed to highlight 'razor-admin' during the spamassassin installation..

regard,
zoe
learning freebsd was fun


----------

